# Buckskin or Dun?



## Cartiek (Jun 27, 2016)

I uploaded pictures. 
He is registered as a purebred buckskin colored quarter horse. 
BUT, several people have commented on "how pretty my dun" was.
So, I proceed to tell them he is a buckskin.
Then they go on about how he has a dorsal stripe and zebra legs, so he has to be a dun.
Every time, I tell them he is registered as a buckskin.
Did the people registering him screw up?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Lol dun vs buckskin is a hard one!!! I think you guy might be both. Are either one of his parents a dun or carry a cream gene? Looking at the pictures I will put money on him having a dun parent and because of that have a dun factor present. If he is both and is registered as a buckskin that's actually ok since Aqha (which I'm assuming his registered with?) won't allow you to register a buckskin dun. That said if he doesn't have a Palamino, buckskin or cremello as a parent then he is most likely registered incorrectly. Very pretty boy!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He looks from those pics to be both, a dunskin, and AQHA doesn't have that as a choice when you register.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree that he looks dunskin, especially in that summer pic. So, technically, him being registered as a buckskin isn't incorrect, it's just not fully correct. As DA said, AQHA doesn't have the option for both dun and buckskin. You'll find that a lot of horses are registered as incorrect colors because a lot of people go by basic visual as a foal, not taking into account parents' colors or sneaky colors, like brown.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't see dunskin at all.. definitely bay dun IMO


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Who are his sire and dam. Knowing their color could tell us more. I'm thinking bay dun as well. A better pic of his stripe would be nice, from the back showing the length in and into the tail. If that is the case then you can call AQHA and send updated pictures. They can correct the color.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For registration my understanding is dun takes precedence over cream. They are registered the Dun color (red dun, dun which is bay with dun, grulla) with the notation of the cream dilution in the markings section. I think roan takes precedence over both as does gray. They have a Coat Color download that explains it all and how it is notated on the registration papers so it is all there. Within the first year the color can be changed for free with the proper paperwork. After a year (age wise) has passed there is a $15 charge and again there is paperwork to file. They will ask for pictures and sometimes testing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are your only choices for AQHA registration: 
2 COLOR (FILL IN ONE)
● Bay
● Gray
● Bay Roan
● Grullo
● Black
● Palomino
● Blue Roan
● Perlino
● Brown
● Red Dun
● Buckskin
● Red Roan
● Chestnut
● Sorrel
● Cremello
● White
● Dun

PHBA just goes by what is on the major registry's form.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree bay dun--but it looks like some (if not all?) of these photos were taken with filters, so that could have a bearing on it.

Either way, I would absolutely say dun before I would say buckskin.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

I would guess bay dun as well.

A number of people said dunskin, and also guessed dunskin for my girl Gitana, but isn't dunskin a much lighter, creamy base color? That was my understanding, but maybe I am confused.

Like this? (picture pulled from a google search)









As opposed to Bay Dun (also google search)









In any case you have a gorgeous boy and he definitely looks Dun to me


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

There is zero doubt that he's a dun, and although it is possible for a horse to be both buckskin and dun, I'm going to say bay dun on this one.

As for registries screwing up it does happen, as well as breeders screwing up. I've had more then a few horses that were misregistered. Had two blue roan mares (mother and daughter), both registered as gray, the mom was AQHA, I assume it was the breeders screw up, but to be fair her parents were a gray and a blue roan, colors that can be tough to distinguish in the early stages. However her daughter was APHA, and I correctly marked her as a blue roan only to have the registry over rule me and mark her color as gray.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Yep, sometimes breeders make mistakes--also the BLM. My sister has a gray mustang that is registered as a blue roan. Definitely not a roan. Sometimes I wonder if they know the difference.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's a dun but I believe he may qualify to be registered buckskin Association. Does he have tiger striping?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say dun, however from the photos I would not say dunskin. He appears too dark for a dunskin and with the combination of dun and cream, both being genes that cause color dilution, he should be much lighter IMO. However it would be simple to get him tested to find out.
What does it say on his papers as to his parents color? Any duns, buckskins or palominos?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He looks like a very classic Bay Dun to me. He doesn't look light enough for dun + cream just with those few photos, although like mentioned a couple look like they have filters on, skewing the colour a bit. It's very common for papers to list the incorrect colour for various reasons listed above.


----------

